# Wabi Cycles 18/16 Dual Fixed Cog



## bmwjoe (Jul 15, 2012)

Has anyone tried one of these:
Wabi Cycles fixed gear cogs

It looks like a good solution. I am building a fixie for the road and I am thinking this may be a good thing to have.

Does anyone have direct experience?

Ride Safe,

Joe


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

I had something similar on my MTB. UNO makes a dual crank and a dual cassette.
I would ride to a trail head in the big gearing, drop the wheel, move the chain over then go ride the trails


----------



## jamesdwebber (May 17, 2013)

I bought a Wabi Classic with the 18/16 dual fixed cog in September of this year and I've been riding it since. I like it a lot--I hear no additional chain noise when I'm in the outer (16) cog. I'd say it's quieter than the Surly 16T cog I had been using on another bike.


----------



## GasX (Jul 7, 2013)

The White industries double double system is also great. Crankset is 35 and 38 teeth and if you maintain a 3 tooth gap in the back, the chain length is the same. I run 35-15 and 38-13 on my SSCX. I have a two tooth gap in back so I have to adjust my dropouts slightly when I change over.


----------



## bmwjoe (Jul 15, 2012)

I got the cog tonight and installed it. It is a very nice piece. Beautifully machined and finished in electroless nickel. The threads were perfect and the special lick ring went on well. I can't wait to ride it.

Ride Safe,

Joe


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

bmwjoe said:


> ...and the special lick ring went on well.


Careful with that ring when it's really cold outside. 

Thanks for the report, been thinking on getting one of those 18/16s from Richard. I carry a 15 mm wrench anyway, so it seems like a good thing.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting one as well. 18/16 on one side and a bail out 20-21 on the other (if the bike can handle the range).



wim said:


> I carry a 15 mm wrench anyway, so it seems like a good thing.


Just bought one of these this year. Fantastic tool.

http://www.amazon.com/Portland-Design-Works-Wrencho-Coated/dp/B003M2TLLC


----------



## bmwjoe (Jul 15, 2012)

That does look like a very ergonomic tool. Santa may need to get me one...


----------



## bikes4fun (Mar 2, 2010)

I started using the White Industries DOS freewheel (17-19t) several years ago. It's amazing how much difference two teeth makes. I finally got enough courage to go fixed a month ago. I don't quite have enough leg muscle and technique to brake yet, but the double fixed cog will be a must-have.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

bmwjoe said:


> That does look like a very ergonomic tool. Santa may need to get me one...


I can't believe someone made a fixed/SS-specific tool and it _doesn't have a bottle opener_!! :lol:


----------



## bmwjoe (Jul 15, 2012)

RRRoubaix said:


> I can't believe someone made a fixed/SS-specific tool and it _doesn't have a bottle opener_!! :lol:


Yes it can . Just check out the video.


----------

